# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Frage zu einer Rechnung in Leistungsphysio

## BenderBRodriguez

Hallo,

ich sitze gerade an der Leistungsphysiologie und ich habe eine Rechnung vor mir, die bestimmt super simpel ist, aber ich komme einfach nicht hinter die Lsung. Es wre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen knnte.  :hmmm...: 

Es geht um Folgendes: Es wird nach der Wrmebildung eines Menschen gefragt, der bei einem Leistungstest gegen einen Widerstand von 100 W arbeitet und dabei einen Bruttowirkungsgrad von 20 % erreicht.

Wenn ich versuche, mir das zu errechnen, komme ich immer auf den Wert 500 W, doch offenbar scheinen 400 Watt die richtige Lsung zu sein. Im letzten Jahr wurde die selbe Frage offenbar schon mal gestellt, doch da mit den Werten 125 und 20 % - wobei da hingegen 500 rauskommt, was ich mir ebenfalls nicht erklren kann.  :Nixweiss: 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

----------


## patrick23

20% = 100W
100%= 500W

Wrmeleistung ist Gesamtleistung minus Arbeitsleistung, also 500W - 100W = 400W

----------


## BenderBRodriguez

Achso... ich habe mich gewundert, da halt 20% von 400 keine 100 sind.  ::-oopss: 
Es ist also wie ich gedacht habe echt simpel, dennoch bin ich nicht drauf gekommen. 

Vielen vielen Dank jedenfalls fr die Hilfe.  :Grinnnss!:

----------

